# Lost another of my C. atropersonatus



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Well I lost another one less than an hour ago. Now down to 7.

Earlier this afternoon I noticed that one was being quiet and that he had a pink mark around his belly but the phone rang and I got tied up. An hour ago as I was about to feed them, as I lifted the lid he shot out from some cover and started swimming on his side and the pink area was more pronounced. I quickly filled my 2.5 gal hospital tank with water from the other Cory tank in order to medicate with EM but when I went to net the sick Cory, he was laying on his side, dead.

On close examination I saw he was quite red internally around his stomach area.

All the others seem to be fine.

The joys of fish keeping...

I'm going to the cottage. The heck with it.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear that cory_dad.

Is there redness anywhere else? I once lost a trio of L134 (leopard frog plecos) to bacterial septicemia, and they presented similar redness of the abdomen, they all died within 24h. Maybe something to watch out for. Effectively treatable with triple-sulfa apparently.

Hope you have no other losses.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am sorry to hear. Shame.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear CD


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, I'm back from the cottage and everyone seems to be alive.

I was thinking it could be septicemia and should have reacted immediately when I noticed the pinkness but didn't think it would kill that quickly. Probably it was too late by then anyways.

<sigh> We soldier on.

Thanks for your condolences; it's appreciated.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Cory_Dad said:


> I was thinking it could be septicemia and should have reacted immediately when I noticed the pinkness but didn't think it would kill that quickly. Probably it was too late by then anyways.


Yeah, I lost 3 juvie leopard frog plecos to it, and it killed them in less than a few hours once the symptoms presented themselves.

Good to hear that the rest of them are ok. Hope you got rested up at the cottage!


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks ameekplec. I'll have to get some advice on this on some of the other forums I'm on. This hit way too fast.

Yes, lots of rest after taking out all of the boats and the docks...

But I'm pretty sore this morning. My friend across the lake invited me for a ski yesterday (my boat was already out) and I jumped at the chance. Problem is the boat is a big Mastercraft wake board boat. Ever tried to slalom ski behind a big heavy wake board boat? When coming across the wake it's like hitting a wall. It was hilarious. He finally lengthened the rope and took it off the tower and fastened it lower down. He also emptied his ballast tanks. That helped a lot but at 30 MPH the wake is still almost 3 feet high! On the last run I did a face plant that snapped my head back. Oh my aching muscles.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss, I never knew they could perish that quickly... 

As for your waterskiing, you should be more careful or you'd need a hospital tank yourself and we wouldn't want that.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Shattered said:


> As for your waterskiing, you should be more careful or you'd need a hospital tank yourself and we wouldn't want that.


LOL! Ya, me either. But I would settle for a nice back rub from a beautiful blond....

my wife. But She just shakes her head and says things like "See what happens when you play with the big boys" or "You should act your age". Real sympathetic. But I guess I really do deserve it.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh great, another one is getting a pink tinge. I've dosed the whole tank with EM and am crossing my fingers.

<sigh>


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you have an outbreak (and it can spread fast) try triple sulfa. Supposed to be highly effective against bacterial septicemia, although I found this out quite too late.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

I already had some EM on hand although not enough for all 4 days but enough to get me going. And I didn't have time to go out to buy Triple Sulfa. On the box it does say it's for Hemorrhagic Septicemia which is what they have, I think.

We'll see how they look in the morning.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Good luck, hopefully they pull through for you.


----------

